# Cyp. montanum



## tocarmar (Apr 27, 2012)

It took its time but it finally opened.


----------



## Hakone (Apr 27, 2012)

very nice


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2012)

Growing indoor or outside?


----------



## Dido (Apr 27, 2012)

A great one Tom, congrats on this beauty 
Mine is just looking out of the earth will see if they flower this year and if it is a true one...


----------



## tocarmar (Apr 27, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Growing indoor or outside?



I have had it inside for about 10 days to make sure the bud didn't blast.. We have had strong winds here for about 2 weeks, Plus the heavy rain we had. The other cyps. are still a feww weeks from blooming, so they are still outside.. Tonight & tomorrow they are calling for a frost warning.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2012)

!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 28, 2012)

nice flower


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 28, 2012)

Pretty Tom. Good luck with it, these are tough to keep in the east.

BTW, where did you get your plant?


----------



## tocarmar (Apr 28, 2012)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Pretty Tom. Good luck with it, these are tough to keep in the east.
> 
> BTW, where did you get your plant?



Thanks Tom!! I heard they like to be dryer in the winter also!! I got it off of e-bay last October for my b-day present.


----------

